

GitHub was down - zhoutong
https://status.github.com/messages

======
DigitalSea
My favourite thing about Hacker News is seeing submissions like these. Partly
because whenever a site is down, the submission is a link to the site itself
and the traffic from people hitting the submission link might be making things
worse. Why not just a title and some text without a link instead? Perhaps the
title could say: "Tell HN: Github is down again" instead and perhaps the text
could say something like, "I'm in New York and Github is down for me."

~~~
Gigablah
Or just link to the status page instead (<http://status.github.com>) which is
separate from the main site.

------
ConceitedCode
Github status page. <https://status.github.com/>

------
JulianWasTaken
Yes, and? What's the point of this?

~~~
mrmagooey
Well, for better or worse this was the first place I came to when requests to
github.com were failing.

------
ChuckMcM
Which was hilarious because I put up some old C code of mine [1] and while
looking to make sure its all there it hung on me. I immediately wondered if I
had been the cause. Fortunately it came back fairly quickly.

[1] <https://github.com/ChuckM/Project3DC>

------
SurfScore
I get that it's good to know these things, but is putting something at the top
of a highly trafficked website, which will inevitably lead to a ton more
traffic, gonna make getting it back up any easier?

I guess it depends on the problem, maybe the cleaning lady unplugged the
servers while she was vacuuming...

------
bernardom
So let's all click on it immediately!

~~~
joshrotenberg
I totally did this.

------
LAMike
HN's version of tabloid headlines

------
jameswyse
It was down for 10 minutes about an hour ago too. Oh well, time to
procrastinate!

edit: Damn, it's up again. Back to work everyone..

------
ConceitedCode
That was quick. Good job github team!

------
Samuel_Michon
...and it’s back up. If only all downtime could be like this – that took under
10 minutes.

------
sairamkunala
unplanned outage reported on twitter -
<https://twitter.com/github/status/329785895689535489>

------
espeed
Second time in less than two days.

------
binarydreams
No its not.

------
zbowling
It's back.

